# Tunisia from Italy



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Dont know where to post this, but Italy Touring seemed as good a place as any, as the cheapest boats are from Italy, especially Sicily, though you can get a boat from Marseilles. 

We caught a boat from Genoa 2 weeks ago to Tunis, and have worked our way down the East coast, now on the isle of Djerba.

It is a nice countrry, very like Morocco, but so far we feel more comfortable; the people dont bother you as much, the young people,s dress is very western, quite a few headscarves but no full-on burkas etc so far.

Main difference is that there is no real infrastructure for campervans; you can park up easily enough, with no guardian to pay, and this is January, we have only met a couple of other vans, it would be different even in Feb or March, plenty of French and Italians come here. If in doubt you can always park near the gendarmerie having checked with them first.

You get water from garages so half fill with fuel rather than fill up completely. Electricity by driving, and solar panels would be better still. Hard to find laundrettes, so take plenty of easy to dry clothes.

We decided our propane gas for cookijng would run out, so after asking around a great deal, finally found a garage with an adapter, who filled our bottles with LPG, which some taxis drive on here.

One of the best guide books has been the American Go Italy, which has Tunisia tacked on! Also the French Routard.

Anyway, must cycle off to find some fruit! More in another Net point later.

Cheers!

Helen


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen;

Thanks for the update, Tunisia certainly sounds worth a visit, can I ask roughly how much the ferry was please?

Keep us all updated and - you have a PM :wink: 

Pete


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

About 450 Euros each way with gnv - Grande Navi Veloce - from Genoa, and it gets cheaper as you go down the coast, from Rome etc. 

I think 112 Euros single from Palermo to Tunis, but probably more going back as it is overnight going back and you wd need a cabin.

We have got ourselves a GNV fidelity card, so should get a Sicilian residents rate on the fare going to Palermo.

Bye for now!

Helen


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Fascinating stuff!
We are in Southern Scicily at the moment.
Are you keeping a blog. Would be very interested to read it if you are.
Thanks for the posts.
Patrick


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We expect to return via Sicily, do you have any good spots to perch for a while? 

A german couple parked next to us are going to S Sicily for a month; intend to ask him for details.

Ciao!

Helen


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Wow Helen - It sounds an amazing trip. 

We visited Tunisia a few years ago on a package holiday and really enjoyed it but our most memorable experience was catching the train to Tunis - the capital. We were packed in the train with all the locals on their way to work and many were holding crates of livestock bound for the market! It was a very interesting journey to say the least and the views of Tunisian life as we peered out from the train window, was quite an eye opener! 

Tunis itself was a myriad of sounds and colours and was quite spectacular and despite getting lost in the Medina and almost arrested by the police for taking a photograph of some important government building, we had the most fantastic and enjoyable day! I suspect the building in question that caused the policeman to view me with such obvious suspicion, may have been the Tunisian Embassy!!!!!! 

I will follow your trip with interest as it is a country I would absolutely love to visit in our motorhome and I am keen to hear all about your adventures. 

What is the weather like there at the moment? Also, as we have a Gaslow refillable system fitted and use LPG, am I correct in assuming that providing you have the correct adapter, you can refuel at many of their service stations? 

Safe travels and have fun. 

Sue


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

hmh said:


> We expect to return via Sicily, do you have any good spots to perch for a while?


We have only used two sites because we tend to use our "Smart toad" to get around. Would recommend either...
Camping Junio is right on the sea edge (not beach because rocky but very popular with fishing and snorkling fraternity) in Catania. Small pitches but very sound otherwise though the electrics are a bit unreliable. Very, very helpul owner and staff. Good if you want to see the real Scicily urban living. 8E + 0.3E per kW for EHU
Camping Scarebeo is at Punta Brachetto near San Croce on the South coast. Brand new site built as add-on to their old one. Very swish and larger pitches than most Italian ones. Right on lovely sandy beach but a bit remote if relying on public transport. 30 days at 8E + 1E to upgrade from 3a to 6a. 
There is a nice wildcamp spot on the sea front at Marina di Modica for free.
Some pics of Junio on our blog at www.lizingleton.net
Best wishes
Patrick


----------

